# Einzeladerkennzeichnung



## spskarl (14 Mai 2011)

Gibt es eine Norm, die vorschreibt im Schaltschrank jede einzelne Ader zu kennzeichnen? Wir machen das immer nur auf Kundenwunsch. 
Standardmässig kennzeichnen wir nur die Bauteile und Klemmen. Nun soll aber laut neuester Norm die Aderkennzeichnung vorgeschrieben sein. Wenn man nun die Adern kennzeichnen muß, gibt es auch eine Vorschrift wie? Muß jede Aderkennzeichnung eindeutig sein? Bei manchen Kunden beschriften wir die Ader mit dem Kennzeichen, wo sie angeschlossen wird. Bsp. "A1" wenn die Ader am + Anschluss eines Schütz angeschlossen wird. Vorteil: man muss sich beim Schaltplan erstellen nicht viele Gedanken machen. Nachteil: Aderkennzeichnung ist nicht eindeutig, da es viele A1 gibt. Das hilft nur, wenn ein Bauteil gewechselt wird.

Gruß
spskarl


----------



## diabolo150973 (14 Mai 2011)

Ich hoffe sehr, dass Dich da einer ganz furchtbar verarscht hat!!!

Falls nicht: :sb5:

Gruß,

dia


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 Mai 2011)

Bei den Italienern ist da üblich die kennzeichnen jeden Draht, aber
hier in Deutschland ist mir keine Norm bewusst, die das vorschreibt. 
Wobei ich mir durchaus vorstellen kann das es Anlage gibt wo so etwas
Sinn macht zb Kraftwerksbau oder Wasserversorgung.


----------



## Tommi (14 Mai 2011)

Hallo,

das mit den Italienern kann ich bestätigen.

Nun die Recherche in der DIN EN 60204-1:



> *Abschnitt 13.1:*
> 
> Klemmen müssen eindeutig gekennzeichnet sein.
> 
> ...


 
Also interpretierbar, wie immer.
Risikobeurteilung im Rahmen der CE-Kennzeichnung...

Bei Sicherheitsschaltgeräten o.ä., welche keinen Anschluss über Steckverbinder haben, würde ich das machen.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Tommi (14 Mai 2011)

spskarl schrieb:


> Bsp. "A1" wenn die Ader am + Anschluss eines Schütz angeschlossen wird. Vorteil: man muss sich beim Schaltplan erstellen nicht viele Gedanken machen. Nachteil: Aderkennzeichnung ist nicht eindeutig, da es viele A1 gibt. Das hilft nur, wenn ein Bauteil gewechselt wird.


 
Die Lösung wäre dann ja gar nicht schlecht, oder?

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## -V- (14 Mai 2011)

Wir haben bisher immer nur Adern auf Kundenwunsch gekennzeichnet, dann aber mit der Anschlussbezeichnung des Geräte (A1, A2, 13, 14,...).

Ich habe aber auch schon Anlage gesehen, wo jeder Verbindung (z.B. zwischen 2 Schützkontakten) eine eigene Nummer hatte. Dies war dann auf bei den Aderenden angebracht.

Vorteilhaft war daß man bei 2 Adern auf einem Kontakt sofort zuordenen konnte welche wohin geht.


----------



## Falcon4 (15 Mai 2011)

So ich habe mal geschaut, in der DIN EN60204-1(VDE0113-1):2006 steht im Abschnitt 13.2 Identifizierung von Leitern quasi das jeder Leiter an den Anschlußpunkten identifizierbar sein muss wie in der techn. Doku.! Jedoch lässt die Norm dem Errichter viel Freiraum, es kann Alphanumerisch numerisch *oder/und* mit (Ader)Farbe gekennzeichnet werden, hier als Beispiel rot für Steuerstromkreis mit Wechselspannung. Also auch das alles kein Hexenwerk Ob das allerdings die aktuellste Version der Norm ist und oder andere Fundstellen zur Kennzeichnung von Leitern gibt kann ich auf die schnelle so nicht sagen. Auch wird die Absprache mit dem Kunden empfohlen.

Zur Zeit bin ich im Schienenfahrzeugbau tätig, da werden alle Adern mit Markierung versehen z.b.  +A1x(Einbauort) =10K001:A1(Gerät und Anschluß) und einer fortlaufenden Ltg.Nr. .
Ist soweit ich weiß dort auch vorgeschrieben und sehr praktisch, gerade bei Fehlersuche oder Umrüstung.


----------



## Mcop2001de (15 Mai 2011)

Hallo

Soweit ich weiß ist es nicht in Deutschland vorgeschrieben.
wir haben aber Maschinen aus Frankreich und den USA dor wird es so gemacht. Mit der Hilfe bei Fehlersuchen kann ich nur teilweise zustimmen da bei unseren Maschinen leider auf die Arderenden das Ziel an dem einen end Aufgedruckt ist und somit auch nicht nach vollzogen werden kann wo das andere Ende hin geht. Kommt als immer auf die Kennzeichnung an.

Mcop2001de


----------



## HBL (17 Mai 2011)

Hallo

In der Norm EN 60204-1:2006 ist unter Abschnitt 13.2 "Identifizierung von Leitern"; Pkt. 13.2.1 "Allgemeine Anforderungen" nachstehendes zu lesen:

"Jeder Leiter muss an jedem Anschluss in Übereinstimmung mit der Technischen Dokumentation (siehe Abschnitt 17) identifizierbar sein.

Es wird empfohlen (z.B. um die Wartung zu erleichtern), dass Leiter durch Ziffern, Alphanumerik, Farbe (entweder durchgängig oder mit einem oder mehreren Streifen) oder in einer Kombination von Farbe und Ziffern oder Alphanumerik identifizierbar sind. ......."

Wenn man diesen Normentext genau liest, ist es klar, diese Norm verlangt *keine* Einzelader-Kennzeichnung, denn es genügt eine Kennzeichnung durch Farben. Siehe Pkt. 13.2.4 "Identifizierung durch Farbe" der Norm EN 60204-1:2006

Es ist möglich, dass Kunden in ihren Werkvorschriften eine solche verlangen.

Mit Gruss und frohem Schaffen

Hans


----------



## ChristianVogel (26 Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
also wir haben Aderkennungen bei Maschinen und Schaltschränken nur wenn diese nach Frankreich und Italen gehen (davon 90%), manchmal auch in die USA (davon 75%).

Die Systeme variieren:

1. Der Kunde hat in seinem Schaltplan neben der Aderdefinition, z.B. "0,75dbu" noch eine Nummer stehen, dann drucken wir diese auf oder schieben diese in diese Murr-Tüllen...

2. Der Kunde wünscht nur den Anschluss z.B. A1 etc.

3. Der Kunde möchte die Seite und Pfad angegeben haben, wo dieser Draht im Plan zu finden ist...

4. Der Kunde wünscht das die Drähte nach dem Prinzip "+Ort-Bauteil:Anschluss" beschriftet werden.

Variante 1 bis 3 halte ich persönlich für halbherzig und diese sind auch nicht unbedingt eindeutig, da wie vorher schon erwähnt die Bezeichnungen öfters auffindbar sind, oder eben zwingend ein Plan dafür bearbeitet werden muß. Die Variante 4 ist 'Mein Standard', weil eben der Draht eindeutig zu einem Bauteil UND dem passenden Anschluss zugeordnet werden kann...

Zu einem Vorgabe-Standard sollte daß aber nicht werden!!! Wenn, dann entscheiden das wieder Leute, die sich noch nicht einen haben Abfummeln müssen... Außerdem: Wenn jemand in einem Schaltschrank nichts verloren hat, bringen Beschriftungen auch nichts wenn es um Sicherheit etc. geht...

MfG
Ch. Vogel


----------



## Sicherheitsschwalbe (30 Juli 2019)

Hallo, 

gibt es hier bereits eine empfohlene Vorgehensweise, wenn Maschinen der Norm EN 60204-1 entsprechen müssen?

Reicht hier Zielverdrahtung aus?
--> Mit Hilfe der Dokumentation (Schaltplan) sind die einzelnen Leiter identifizierbar. 

Wie ist das mit Steckverbinder? Müssen hier überhaupt Kennzeichnungen vorhanden sein? Bei einer Steckverbindung (z.B. SPS-Modul) muss bei einem Austausch kein Kabel ausgewechselt werden.


----------



## Grisu122 (7 August 2019)

Hallo,

Bei uns wird der Schaltschrank als Zielverdrahtung in Eplan gezeichnet.

Danach werden die benötigten Adern gleich mit der richtigen Länge, Aderendhülsen und Geräte + Anschlussnummer bedruckt.

Das ganze geht voll automatisch wenn der Schaltplan richtig gezeichnet ist.

Führen wir so bei allen Schaltschränken standardmäßig aus.

Lg

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## winnman (7 August 2019)

Bei uns wird in Zwangsverdrahtung gezeichnet.

Adernkennzeichnung erfolgt nicht.

Worste Case ist also an einer Klemme mit 2 angeschlossenen Adern die jeweiligen Gegenpartner zu finden -> Wer das nicht hinbringt hat am Schaltschrank nichts verloren!


----------



## wackelkontakt (27 August 2019)

Tag zusammen, 

wir haben hier auch Schaltschränke, die komplett beschriftet sind. Wir deuten die Norm so, dass Jede einzelne Ader beschriftet sein muss. Zusätzlich gibt es die Anforderung, dass z.B Blau für Steuerkreise genutzt werden sollte usw. 

Demnach wird z.B an der Klemmleiste 24V alles Blau aufgelegt. Löst sich hier nun eine Ader oder der Elektriker muss 2-3 Abschrauben, kann er nicht erkennen wo diese aufgelegt waren. Demnach steht dort am Ende drauf : X24V - 3 

Dazu gibt es auch einen Beitrag : https://www.elektropraktiker.de/nachricht/ader-kennzeichnung-in-schaltschraenken/

Folgender Diskussionspunkt : Wenn die in der Norm mit dem Satz unter 13.2.1 nur den Steuerstromkreis meinen ( Blau, Schwarz usw ) wieso schreiben die dann JEDER LEITER? 
Zudem steht dort, dass er am ANSCHLUSS Identifizierbar sein muss. Nicht erst durch rumzuppeln und nach verfolgen.


----------



## Blockmove (27 August 2019)

Ich sehe es so:
In der Norm ist es - meiner Meinung nach - nur eine Empfehlung.
Daher fällt das Thema unter Liefervorschrift / Vertragsbedingungen.
Es gibt zig Lösungen und Möglichkeiten. Alles mit Vor- und Nachteilen.
Aber naja ... So ein Draht kann ja recht lang sein. Da kann man genügend draufschreiben 

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## chrigu (27 August 2019)

Lieber keine Einzeladerbeschriftung als eine falsche Beschriftung!


----------



## wackelkontakt (28 August 2019)

Moin, 

eine Empfehlung wäre für mich die Farbe zur Identifizierung. Aber der Satz " Jeder Leiter muss an jedem Anschluss in Übereinstimmung mit der Technischen Dokumentation identifizierbar sein" Klingt nicht nach einer Empfehlung. Wie du das nun ausführst, ist dir überlassen. 
Mit farblicher Identifizierung ist allerdings nicht Blau für Steuerstromkreis ( nächstes Abschnitt ) gemeint, sondern vielmehr bei einem 25x0,25mm² Kabel die Einzelader in Farben auszuführen oder wie bei fertig konfektionierten Kabelsträngen, die ja nochmal eine eigene BMK haben -> 14W3 - GN . Sowas muss dann nicht nochmal gekennzeichnet werden.


----------



## Blockmove (28 August 2019)

@wackelkontakt
Kabelstrang / Einzelader mit unterschiedlichen Farben / Nummern ist im Schaltschrank nicht unbedingt eindeutig identifizierbar.
Beispiel Potentialverteiler ... Hier hast du x rote und x blaue Adern. Hier würde dann wohl 14W3, 15W1, usw. auf die Ader gehören


----------



## Credofire (30 August 2019)

winnman schrieb:


> ... Worste Case ist also an einer Klemme mit 2 angeschlossenen Adern die jeweiligen Gegenpartner zu finden -> Wer das nicht hinbringt hat am Schaltschrank nichts verloren!



Bei allem Respekt, das ist der größte Quatsch den ich jemals gehört habe. Sicher, man kann gerade dem Servicepersonal Steine in den Weg legen. Aber gerade in vollen Schränken ist es vorteilhaft und zeitsparend, wenn ich an der Ader direkt sehe woher sie kommt, bzw. wo sie hingeht. Gerade dann, wenn es wie fast immer ist, die Anlage steht und es ist Produktionsausfall. Seien wir doch mal ehrlich, gerade in alten, schlecht dokumentierten Anlagen sucht man sich manchmal nen Wolf. Wenn dann wenigstens an den Adern was dran steht, hat man viel Aufwand gespart.
Und Schweine lasse ich eh nicht ans Uhrwerk. (Obwohl das den Schweinen am wenigsten gerecht wird  ), nur da würde ich zustimmen.


----------



## wackelkontakt (30 August 2019)

@blockmove 

Das ist korrekt. Dann gehört selbst auf die farbig markierten Einzelader einer Mehraderleitung eine Bezeichnung. Allerdings ist es bei unserer Ausführung in den Maschinen nicht notwendig. Ist dann von Schrank zu Schrank einzeln zu bewerten. Im Zweifel dann über die Werksnorm einfach einfließen lassen.


----------



## Cassandra (31 August 2019)

Credofire schrieb:


> Bei allem Respekt, das ist der größte Quatsch den ich jemals gehört habe. Sicher, man kann gerade dem Servicepersonal Steine in den Weg legen. Aber gerade in vollen Schränken ist es vorteilhaft und zeitsparend, wenn ich an der Ader direkt sehe woher sie kommt, bzw. wo sie hingeht. Gerade dann, wenn es wie fast immer ist, die Anlage steht und es ist Produktionsausfall. Seien wir doch mal ehrlich, gerade in alten, schlecht dokumentierten Anlagen sucht man sich manchmal nen Wolf. Wenn dann wenigstens an den Adern was dran steht, hat man viel Aufwand gespart.
> Und Schweine lasse ich eh nicht ans Uhrwerk. (Obwohl das den Schweinen am wenigsten gerecht wird  ), nur da würde ich zustimmen.



Du glaubst ernsthaft, dass wenn ein Elektriker nicht imstande ist, Änderungen im Schaltplan nachzutragen, dass er dann eine verlässliche Einzelader-Kennzeichnung hinterlässt?

Da muss ich dich enttäuschen! Beim Murksen wird in der Regel sehr konsequent gemurkst…


----------

